

The posting describing XCVB, the replacement for ASDF that is in development at ITA. - kaens
http://article.gmane.org/gmane.lisp.cclan.general/807

======
MaysonL
Yes - this looks to be a winner: reliable packages will make Lisp easier to
approach, and easier to use.

------
kaens
I think this looks really promising - I personally found learning to work with
ASDF to be one of the more challenging aspects of working with Common Lisp.

